# I knew this was coming



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Wife approached me this morning with a request to build a project for the granson. I knew it was coming as he is nearing the 19 month old mark and when he has mastered it, little brother who is only a little over a month old can use it as a hand me down when the time comes.

Whatcha think of this design for inspiration? I figure it will help develop reading skills as well


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Nice design, I think Mike ( *Senior Moderator ) *made one like it, see his gallery..I think his was a bit wider if I recall..  

All I can say is they learn so quick and will use a time or two and then it becomes a door stop...or a nice foot stool....  or a planter for the front yard.... GA. type..  LOL 



================



Bob said:


> Wife approached me this morning with a request to build a project for the granson. I knew it was coming as he is nearing the 19 month old mark and when he has mastered it, little brother who is only a little over a month old can use it as a hand me down when the time comes.
> 
> Whatcha think of this design for inspiration? I figure it will help develop reading skills as well


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey! I wouldn't mind having one of those for myself.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like some great router practice even if it does end up as a red neck flower planter LOL LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I just got a new one, when I get up at 3:00 and the lights are off in the house, the new one as a neat item built in , when you open the door the light comes on  LOL LOL...

It's called a ATBR..with night light. 

========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, these chairs are fun to make, and when you make one make at least 4 because others will see it and want one. I have built several variations which can be viewed in my gallery. The biggest problem is people make the hole too big for those tiny little bottoms and they tend to slip through. You can buy plans from several places or if you give me a couple days I will provide you with the critical dimensions.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...4d1149454342-member-projects-pottychairv2.jpg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,

Nice job on that special little project and thanks for the offer on the plans. I am thinking of just ordering the kit from Grizzly if I decide to make one or even 4


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice Bob! Many years ago I made one for my first daughter, used it for the second daughter, then it went to another family member. It wasn't as fancy as yours but it's still making the rounds in the family. I guess I'll always be remembered as the guy that made the potty. The book holder is an outstanding idea. Start em off on the right cheek.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Grizzly is just going to buy the stuff from Winfield and ship it to you. Why not go direct? Here is the site search for potty chair:
http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/csearch.aspx?search=potty+chair


Winfield has many neat and easy to build plans. You can even sign up in a club to get monthly shipments of plans for great savings.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Mike.... thanks for the link


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got a new one, when I get up at 3:00 and the lights are off in the house, the new one as a neat item built in , when you open the door the light comes on  LOL LOL...
> 
> ...


Bj, here in Australia we call them refrigerators!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

same in the USA   it's a place to go and it's COOL on them hot nights.. 
for All Timers....the freezer works best, then one can put in the right place in the morning 

=========



harrysin said:


> Bj, here in Australia we call them refrigerators!


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Bob I made a score of those for the grand kids years ago. It was fun.

Gary


----------

